# Motor de lectora de cd



## elsaky (Abr 27, 2006)

hola gente, les cuento, desarme 10 lectoras de cd las cuales traen 3 motores c/u, el tema es que varios no dicen que voltaje usan y no quisiera quemarlos, alguien tiene idea como puedo darme cuenta de que voltaje son?

gracias

PD perdonen si la pregunta es muy basica, no entiendo nada de motores


----------



## ANTONIO_DN (Jun 16, 2006)

el voltage correcto de funcionamiento de estos motores es de 3 voltios


----------

